

Floodwatch – A collective ad monitoring tool - sinak
http://floodwatch.o-c-r.org

======
vosper
This all sounds very interesting as a research project, but if the goal is
reduce exposure to online advertising they'd be better served by just making
the site a "click here to install AdBlock" button.

